# Exo Terra Tanks-Gallons question



## asturianu (Jul 23, 2005)

Hi guys,

Which Exo Terra tank would you say is 20-29 gallons? It's hard to tell with the measurements.

Thanks,

Nick


----------



## jeffr (May 15, 2009)

Calculating Aquarium Volume - The First Tank Guide - How Can I Figure Out How Much Water My Fish Tank Holds?


----------



## asturianu (Jul 23, 2005)

Thanks for your help!


----------

